# En gustos se rompen géneros



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

He visto los modelos nuevos (nuevos al menos para mí) de Ibis, como la Tranny y la Mojo SLR, los cuales están muy bonitos pero a mi gusto les hace falta más color, más calcomanías, vamos al menos el nombre Ibis un poco más visible. 
Por otro lado estuve viendo las Pivot y están muy bonitas y son exactamente el polo opuesto, calcomanías por todos lados y el nombre Pivot hasta por dentro del cuadro (obvio no). 
Mi pregunta es, ¿a ustedes cuales les gustan más? o si se fueran a comprar alguna, ¿cual se comprarían?. 
Yo creo que las dos marcas, al manejar carbón, misma suspensión y en general mismos componentes, supongo, creo, considero, adivino, tengo la corazonada mas no sé, que deben manejarse RELATIVAMENTE parecido, (ojo, no es para que me crucifiquen y me digan que soy un idiota por hacer esa aseveración). 
En fin, yo creo que toda vez que ahora tengo una Ibis, me compraría una Pivot, aunque tampoco me mata tanto logo y estampas, pero honestamente sí siento que a las Ibis les falta un poco más de identidad no creen? 
saludos 
Marco


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Los modelos que comentas de Ibis (Tranny y SL-R ) ya tienen su buen tiempo que salieron a la venta , los últimos modelos han sido la Mojo HDR650b y la Ripley.

De Ibis y Pivot hay varios puntos que te (les )puedo comentar, ya que al igual que Turner son mis favoritas , con Ibis y Pivot como tú y varios del foro saben mantengo lazos comerciales por lo que las conozco bien .

Tienes toda la razón en tu percepción de la estética de ambas marcas y como bien dices comparten el mismo sistema de suspensión trasera aunque personalizado en cada marca ,Ibis y Pivot ofrecen una calidad y desempeño excepcional en casi todas sus bicis y cada marca ofrece alternativas muy buenas para los diferentes estilos de mountain bike , aclarando que la gama de Pivot es más amplia que la de Ibis .

Ibis actualmente tiene 7 modelos de los cuales casi podemos asegurar que dos van de salida (las 26 ) mantienen el diseño de la Mojo en el modelo HDR 650b que es de lo que más se vende y en este momento la estrella es la Ripley 29’er que ya no tuvo el diseño orgánico característico de las Mojo.

En Ibis efectivamente sus diseños son muy sobrios y cuesta trabajo encontrar donde diga IBIS y tanto la HDR650b como la Ripley solo las fabrican en dos colores, las primeras Mojos y Mojos SL salían en varios colores bastante llamativos, la calidad de manufactura es muy buena y el desempeño de sus modelos esta fuera de toda duda .

El servicio al cliente de Ibis es sin lugar a dudas uno de los dos mejores en el mundo de las mountain bikes , sus precios son muy competitivos y el próximo año seguramente ya estará disponible la Ibis Enduro 27.5 que más o menos tiene el diseño de las Mojo .

Por otro lado Pivot tiene 15 modelos tanto en fibra de carbono como en aluminio y abarca casi todas las modalidades del mountain bike.

Al igual que Ibis su calidad esta fuera de toda duda y su desempeño es excelente, Pivot seguramente tiene la bici adecuada que podamos necesitar , ya sea para XC, Trail , Enduro, DH etc. y tiene alternativas en 26, 27.5 y 29’ers.

Fue con la Mach 5.7c en donde definitivamente se excedieron en calcomanías con el nombre de Pivot :eekster: , más o menos trae 10 veces el nombre de Pivot :eekster:, sin embargo quedaron todavía lejos de alguna Specialized que hace años trajo más de 15.:eekster:

Pivot ofrece más alternativas en los colores de las calcas que van impresas sobre el color base ***** de los cuadros de fibra de carbono y también hay unos completamente pintados .

Ambas marcas ofrecen bicis completas con build-kits que van de nivel medio hasta los kits “mi Papá paga porque es diputado y mi Mamá es magistrada …” Ibis ofrece normalmente 4 alternativas de kits por cada modelo y Pivot ofrece aproximadamente de 7 a 10 alternativas de kits por modelo , Ibis es ligeramente más accesible en sus precios.

Una gran ventaja de ambas marcas es que no forzosamente cambian de modelo anualmente de tal forma que la bici no se vuelve obsoleta cada año, al menos en lo estético. 

Ahora como tu post lo dice EN GUSTOS SE ROMPEN GÉNEROS , la verdad sea dicha cuando alguien está por tomar una decisión entre estas dos marcas el asunto se vuelve difícil, siempre hay que buscar y encontrar ese pequeño detalle que haga que la balanza se incline a uno u otro lado.

La Ibis Ripley le compite a la Pivot Mach 429c y viceversa, ¿Cuál es mejor ¿ yo he tenido las dos y puedo asegurar que ambas bicis son excelentes ya depende del gusto de cada biker con cual se queda , ambas 29’ers se manejan como si fueran unas bicis 26 es decir ágiles y de arranque rápido , trepan muy bien y bajan super bien y con las ventajas de las ruedas veintinueves, igual pasa si comparas una Pivot Mach 6 con una Ibis Mojo HDR650b ni a cual ir ..

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

En mi caso, menos es mejor. Pivot es demasiado para mo gusto y en su momento eso fue un factor importante para dejarlos fuera. Por otro lado Ibis se reconoce solo por la silueta, hablo de las mojo y no requiere de grandes logos.

Por supuesto la función sobre la estética y si Pivot hubiera sido remarcablemente superior a la Ibis ps no modo a buscar la manera de lijar tanto letrero!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, interesantes los comentarios de ambos. 
La verdad si yo ahora comprara una bici sería una 29 porque 26 ya tengo y no pienso venderla en muuuuuchos años. 
Me llama la atención Luis que dices que las 26 probablemente salgan de la línea de Ibis, ¿qué a poco ya nadie quiere 26? o apoco las 29 son tan superiores? 
Yo no las he manejado así que no puedo opinar pero la verdad con la mojo estoy más que feliz. 
Apenas estaba leyendo que ahora dicen que el futuro son las 27.5! y seguro en 5 años la neta del planeta serán las 31 o 28.5 o algo que se les ocurra.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ok,
> Me llama la atención Luis que dices que las 26 probablemente salgan de la línea de Ibis, ¿qué a poco ya nadie quiere 26? o apoco las 29 son tan superiores?
> Yo no las he manejado así que no puedo opinar pero la verdad con la mojo estoy más que feliz.
> Apenas estaba leyendo que ahora dicen que el futuro son las 27.5! y seguro en 5 años la neta del planeta serán las 31 o 28.5 o algo que se les ocurra.


_________________________________________________________________

Marco,

Así es , las 26 definitivamente van de salida en la mayoría de las marcas, ya es un ciclista muy raro el que compra una mtbike 26 nueva .

SIN QUÉ NADIE se ofenda ,pero ya desde hace tiempo los mtbikers nacionales que gustan de las bicis de buen nivel difícilmente compran una 26 , puras 27.5 y 29

Esto no quiere decir que las 26 sean malas bicis si todos las usamos durante mucho tiempo sin problemas y para todo tipo y estilo de recorrido, pero inventaron las 29 y luego las 27.5 y ya estuvo ....las 26 pasaron al olvido.

¿Son mejores las 29 y las 27.5? Para mi algunas si y otras no, cuestión de enfoques , las primeras 29 a mi no me gustaron ,pero las últimas definitivamente cambiaron mi opinión, para el tipo de recorridos que yo hago estoy feliz con mi 29 y también con mi 27.5

Por otro lado para quién prefiera una 26 ahora es el momento de comprar , hay unas ofertas buenísimas, sin embargo hay que tomar muy en cuenta que los componentes y refacciones ya están escaseando , me refiero a horquillas, rines ,llantas etc., y poco a poco todo lo relacionado con las bicis 26 está siendo olvidado.

En el futuro me parece que el mercado de las mtbikers va a estar ,si no es que ya esta dominado en un 95% por las 29 y 27.5 y un 5% de 26

El M&A bicicletero en su máxima expresión

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

wow qué barbaro. 
Pues ya veremos qué nos depara el futuro. Mientras tanto, a disfrutar mi 26. 
Por cierto, Luis tú qué recomiendas más, comprar la bici completa con los componentes que el fabricante quiere o comprar el cuadro e irlo armando uno? 
En mi caso, yo compré el cuadro y lo fui armando poco a poco con los componentes que justo yo quería, pero creo que sale mucho más caro no? 
Y si compras una Ripley (por ejemplo) con el paquete económico que te venden, qué tal se maneja? habrá mucha diferencia con quienes le ponen puro XTR? lo que pasa es que me llama la atención que en la Mojo SLR con 300 dls más o menos ya te la dan con todo para armarla! y en la RIpley creo que con 1000 dls o algo así, la verdad no se oye nada mal.
Por cierto, el otro día fui a la spesh de aquí santa fe, y vi una epic que costaba 150 mil pesos! lo mismo que una ducati monster! 
no bueno....
saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Por cierto, Luis tú qué recomiendas más, comprar la bici completa con los componentes que el fabricante quiere o comprar el cuadro e irlo armando uno?
> En mi caso, yo compré el cuadro y lo fui armando poco a poco con los componentes que justo yo quería, pero creo que sale mucho más caro no?
> Y si compras una Ripley (por ejemplo) con el paquete económico que te venden, qué tal se maneja? habrá mucha diferencia con quienes le ponen puro XTR? lo que pasa es que me llama la atención que en la Mojo SLR con 300 dls más o menos ya te la dan con todo para armarla! y en la RIpley creo que con 1000 dls o algo así, la verdad no se oye nada mal.
> Por cierto, el otro día fui a la spesh de aquí santa fe, y vi una epic que costaba 150 mil pesos! lo mismo que una ducati monster!
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marco ,

Armar una bici desde comprar el cuadro y luego la horquilla y el headset y ruedas y drive train y etc etc etc sale mucho mas costoso en ocasiones muchísimo mas , ahora , la satisfacción es que te quedo a tu entero gusto sin embargo te puede quedar a tu entero gusto y aún así el desempeño de las bici puede no ser el mejor , por otro lado viviendo en México nos cuesta mas trabajo conseguir los componentes y eso olvidándose del precio en México, a veces se requiere mucho tiempo buscando partes y no siempre disponemos del mismo .

Respecto al desempeño los años me han enseñado que no todo lo mas caro o mas ligero es mejor , depende del gusto de cada quien , en lo personal la etapa de presumir ya se me pasó y ahora busco invertir en mis bicis de forma que me dejen contento , ande bien y no gasto tanto.

Hablando de componentes , un grupo SLX es una buena inversión y digamos que te cuesta $6000 pesitos , un XT posiblemente cueste $9000 y un XTR se puede ir a $20000 , bien...hasta aquí vamos bien ahora , hablando de desempeño y peso el XT no es 50% mejor en desempeño que el SLX y de peso tampoco pesa 50% menos sin embargo si CUESTA 50% mas , la realidad es que el XT pesa solo unos gramos menos que el SLX y su desempeño me atrevo a decir que es casi igual , del XTR mejor ni comparo pero es definitivo que no es 300% mejor que el SLX , bueno ni soñando .

Les doy un claro ejemplo en frenos Shimano , los Deore 615 que cuestan alrededor de 2400 pesitos frenan igual que unos SLX o XT que cuestan mas y así anda la cosa en general en otros componentes.

Por otro lado definitivamente desde el punto de vista económico conviene comprar mas la bici con los build kits que tienen de fábrica las marcas de bicis y creéme que las bicis que mencionas que son las Ibis con build kits Special Blend no decepcionan o están por debajo de las otras configuraciones , seguramente hay varios amigos que deben estar leyendo esto y tengan una de esas bicis y pueden constatar lo que estoy diciendo, ahora en el caso específico de la marca Ibis siempre hay la alternativa de a un kit económico SB se le hagan algunos up-grades , sobre todo en horquillas , ruedas y postes de asiento.

Los build kits de las fábricas realmente son bastante baratos y la principal razón es que ; una tienda de bicis digamos normal puede pedir a los fabricantes 5 piezas de determinado componente , por ejemplo de horquillas , PERO....una fabrica de bicis le pide al fabricante contenedores de horquillas y componentes por loo que los precios son significativamente mas bajos .

Además la gran ventaja de comprar una bici equipada por el fabricante es que nos mandan los componentes exactos y me refiero a componentes adecuados y probados específicamente para cada modelo de bici y esto es un plus muy importante.

Con todos los cambios que tenemos en las bicis actuales en ocasiones conseguir partes se vuelve un calvario , desviadores direct mount para 2x10 o para 3x10 en Shimano no es el mismo mjodelo aunque se parezca , el tema de los headsets es bastante interesante y conseguir a veces el headset que uno necesita hay que talonearle, y que decir de los bottom brackets , y de los ejes traseros , y de los freehubs para Sram 1x11:madmax::madman: .

Comprar la bici completa nos ahorra un sinfín de molestias y sobre todo de $$$$$$:thumbsup:

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Por otro lado para quién prefiera una 26 ahora es el momento de comprar , hay unas ofertas buenísimas, sin embargo hay que tomar muy en cuenta que los componentes y refacciones ya están escaseando , me refiero a horquillas, rines ,llantas etc., y poco a poco todo lo relacionado con las bicis 26 está siendo olvidado.
> 
> the last biker


Evidentemente las 26 han cedido terreno, y mucho, ante la oleada de 29's y 27.5's, aunque decir que las refacciones para 26" están escaseando... me parece que no tanto como parece. Al menos todavía no. Por ejemplo, en materia de horquillas, Fox en su línea 2015 contempla rodado 26". Mavic, en su línea 2015 tiene ruedas 26", incluyendo las tope de gama Crossmax SL. Y Fox y Mavic son referentes fuertes del mercado. ¿Llantas 26"? Maxxis, Kenda, incluso Specialized...

Finalmente, una curiosidad: hoy que está tan de moda el "Enduro", resulta que muchos "endureros" (al menos por lo que he leído en algunos blogs y sitios de internet) gustan del rodado 26". Irónico ¿no?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Para alimentar el debate:
Opinion: 26 vs 27.5 vs 29-inch Wheels - Pinkbike


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

o sea las 26 les parecieron mejor!
y las 650 no hacen bien ni una ni otra cosa ja ja.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Creo que esto del "26 vs 27.5 vs 29" es bastante subjetivo. Lo que deberíamos entender antes que nada es que, quien proporciona la potencia es el ciclista, y en el caso de bicis de montaña, la técnica y habilidad para sortear obstáculos y mantener el equilibrio. Al que es buen ciclista de montaña, 26, 27.5, 29, 20, 38... lo que le pongan. Que hay ciertas ventajas/desventajas comparando unas contra otras, claro que las hay. Que la influencia que esas características tienen en el desempeño del ciclomontañista promedio (Juan Pérez, pues) es poca, eso también es cierto.

Mi humilde experiencia hasta el momento, teniendo yo una 26 y la mayoría de mis compitas de rodada 29's, es que no he notado diferencia alguna (excepto cuando tuve fiesta la noche anterior, jajaja).


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

ijoles que complicado todo esto hace 15 años mas o menos cuando me inicie en esto jamas me paso por la mente que todo este desmother pasaria, creo que todos andamos contentos con las 26 inclusive hasta con frenos en -V y no pasaba nada, en 2006 compre una gary fisher 29 hard tail la use como 3 meses y no me convencio mejor dicho no me gusto y la vendi pense que las 29 no eran para mi y jamas me dio por probar con otra marca aunque a decir verdad no habia mucho de donde escojer y me olvide por completo de las 29 pero hace como 3 años salio una oportunidad y compre una camber 29 en 300 dlls y solo porque tenia el derailleur hanger quebrado y la persona penso que se quebro el cuadro y ahi volvi a tener otro encuentro con las 29 y la verdad se sentia o se manejaba bastante bien y en pocos dias ya no le heche de menos a las 26 despues vino una stumpjumper y actualmente tengo una pivot mach 429 pero aun conservo la pivot mach 4 y la turner 5 spot que para mi han sido de lo mejor hasta ahora. y si en gustos se rompen generos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> o sea las 26 les parecieron mejor!
> y las 650 no hacen bien ni una ni otra cosa ja ja.


Jajaja, así es mi estimado Marco, En gustos se rompen géneros, hay reviews,tests,encuestas y etc etc para todos los gustos , de acuerdo al sapo es la pedrada.

Para los bici fans de las 29 , hay un chin..montón de reviews donde ganan las 29'ers
Para los bici fans de las 27.5 hay otro montón de reviews donde ganan las 27.5 o 650b
Y lo mismo para los que la gustan las 26.

Estoy de acuerdo que cualquier bici puede proporcionar mucha diversión , pero entre bicis como entre otras cosas hay diferencias, y como dijo no se quien lo dijo "son lo mismo pero no son iguales " o son iguales pero no son lo mismo ? Ja ja ja

Saludos
The last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> y las 650 no hacen bien ni una ni otra cosa ja ja.


No son mejores, ni peores, si no todo lo contrario.

Aunque ando en una 27.5", mis compitas de la 26 y los de las 29 me siguen sacando la misma ventaja cada semana, jajaja.

Hace poco se me hizo probar una "Fat-Bike". No estaba ajustada para mi peso, pero me sorprendio lo bien que se manejaba. No se siente como una bici grande o pesada... hasta que tratas de tomar una curva que se siente el efecto de las ruedas.

Tiene agarre a morir y no lastraba tanto como esperaba, pero si se siente en la direccion cuando mueves el manubrio.

Ni las 29, ni las 650B me hicieron tanta diferencia en "feel" como una Fat-Bike...

No me compraria una para ser mi bici principal, pero seguro que son muy divertidas.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Para los bici fans de las 29 , hay un chin..montón de reviews donde ganan las 29'ers
> Para los bici fans de las 27.5 hay otro montón de reviews donde ganan las 27.5 o 650b
> Y lo mismo para los que la gustan las 26.
> Saludos
> The last biker


Por supuesto que hay que tomar en cuenta quien hace el "review", en este caso Pinkbike conocido por ser pro-26, no es de extrañar que las 29 salieran tan mal calificadas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

En un futuro muy cercano yo me voy a comprar una Fat Bike , la necesito con suma urgencia para rodar en las nieves eternas de las montañas poblanas y en las dunas del desierto poblano y en la arena de las playas poblanas ja ja ja 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Así es, tiene Usted toda la razón.

saludos 
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Por supuesto que hay que tomar en cuenta quien hace el "review", en este caso Pinkbike conocido por ser pro-26, no es de extrañar que las 29 salieran tan mal calificadas.


Así es , a las 27.5 también les fue mal ja ja ja .


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> o sea las 26 les parecieron mejor!
> y las 650 no hacen bien ni una ni otra cosa ja ja.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aunque a las encuestas ( y a los encuestadores ...) no habría que hacerles mucho caso, porque son como las estadísticas y las estadísticas son como los bikinis , 
" muestran mucho pero no lo principal "

Hay una encuesta aquí mismo en mtbr , por lo menos ya tiene mas de 3000 personas que han votado y aunque el resultado no sea la verdadera verdad absoluta ja ja ja , algo nos dice , y ustedes como la ven desde ay ?(ahí )

saludos
the last biker

The next mountain bike I buy will be:

27.5 full suspension 34 %
29er full suspension 22 %
29er hardtail 12 %
26 full suspension 10 %
27.5 hardtail 6 %
fatbike 5 %
cyclocross 3 %
singlespeed 3 %
26 hardtail 3 %
road 2 %
other 1 %


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Viendo estos comentarios y despues de rodar mas de 10 años mas me doy cuenta que el 90% de como se rueda depende del piloto,condicion fisica y tecnica (o sea casi todo depende de uno) lo,restante se lo dejo al tipo de terreno que se rueda y la bici, se y a mi mismo me a pasado que a veces le hechamos la culpa porque no estamos haciendo lo que queremos a la bici y si a veces pasa eso pero el tamaño de las ruedas o el peso de los componentes pasa a segundo termino de lo que es el piloto, lo que yo creo es lo mas importante de una bici es la confianza que le tengas cuando estas sobre ella, porque otra gran parte de subir mas rapido o bajar y saltar esa rampa o pasar por zonas complicadas es mental, asi que yo lo veo asi si la bici que tienes ahora te da esa confianza mental, es la correcta no importa la rodada o el material del cuadro.


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

La verdad es de que si le prestas tu rila a un compa y nunca le dices que es 27.5 es probable que nunca se de cuenta que no es 26.

Te digo porque así me paso con un amigo que es fanatico de las 26' y le preste mi 27.5 y hasta me dijo que esta mas divertida que la de el...



En fin lo que dice Brunomu es muy cierto. A veces la gente se pierde en las discusiones y empieza a argumentar cosas muy técnicas y sus opiniones están basadas en lo que leen en otras partes (revistas, videos, pinkbike, foros, etc) y que al final del dia la gran mayoría de la gente no sabe / o puede identificar. Prefiero dominar la bicicleta y tener mucha habilidad a ser alguien que solo discute numeros y teorias con poca habilidad real.

Algo que si es cierto es que ya es raro encontrar una bici nueva AM o "enduro" en 26". Casi todas las marcas ya se subieron al barco de las 27.5. 

Ami se me hacen las 27.5 muy buenas rilas y no son "torpes" como la gente acostumbra decir. Quizas en el 2012-2013 cuando salieron las primeras 27.5 no eran la mejor elección ya que yo siento que muchas marcas no desarrollaron una plataforma nueva para 27.5 y simplemente tomaron su cuadro 26 y le pusieron ruedas 27.5. Las 27.5 2014's y 2015's muchas ya son plataformas que nacen 100% para ser 27.5 y son bicis muy capaces y divertidas.

La mejor bicicleta es la que te gusta y la que te puedes comprar. Siempre hay gente que tiene sus preferencias, pero bueno como en todo asi es.

Lo que comenta The Last Biker sobre los componentes es totalmente correcto. Es importante leer reviews y sobre todo buscar en foros ya que esa informacion es real de gente que utiliza el producto y no es algo que lees en una revista que puede estar "biased". Los ejemplos que pone de los grupos SLX, XT, y XTR son muy ciertos. La calidad que obtienes de un SLX es muy buena y dudo que amerite tener XTR. Simplemente las diferencias que tiene son muy pocas y que para efectos de funcionamento no es la gran cosa. 

Tambien tiene mucho que ver el tipo de riding que haces. Si vas a hacer XC pues con un SLX es mas que suficiente, pero si planeas hacer enduro e ir rapido, pues te va mejor comprando unos frenos Zee de 150dlls que unos XTR de 300.

Lo que si te recomiendo es que le gastes dinero a lo que te va dar mas seguridad y/o confianza y que realmente importa. Como por ejemplo frenos, llantas, y quizas un manubrio. El resto de los componentes son secundarios y no van a ser la diferencia entre que si chocas o no.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, feliz inicio de año. Para los que quieran comprar una bici (tanto 29 como 26) ahora competitive cyclist tiene descuentos en algunas Niner y BMC de hasta 60%. 
2500 dls por una bici nueva doble suspensión no está nada mal. 
saludos 

pd. por cierto, a alguien le gusta BMC? en Puebla había una tienda que las vendía y se ven muy bonitas pero no sé que tanto se comparen con las gringas que en este foro la mayoría tenemos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Por estas fechas y aún antes muchas marcas dan descuentos en sus modelos del año anterior, en los modelos que van de salida y en los modelos que de plano no se vendieron.

Para los interesados en adquirir una BMC o una Niner puede ser muy agradable para su bolsillo las "ofertas" de C.C., sobretodo si viven en USA o si vives fuera de USA y vas de viaje por allá .

Las BMC de carretera y las rígidas de montaña andan muy bien y tienen muy buena presentación , las de doble suspensión en lo personal no me convencen

Slds.


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

estoy de acuerdo, las BMC son bicicletas mtb fabricadas por roadies, para roadies.

de tantas opciones que hay yo no escogeria una BMC. Dentro de MTB se podria decir que hay quizas unas 10 marcas que casi casi son garantia de ser buena rila. (hoy en dia, en mi opinion ya no existen bicis "malas")


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estoy de acuerdo , no hay bicis malas, lo que si hay son compañeros ciclistas de montaña que no investigan , prueban , leen , y no se empapan de las características y desempeños de las diferentes opciones que hay en marcas y modelos .

También hay que reconocer que hay mucha desinformación al respecto de las bicis sobre todo en lugares muy comunes como las redes sociales y ciertos lugares de venta de internet.

En este foro hay varios (o había....) miembros que si saben bastante de bicis (aunque no rueden....jajaja) lástima que el Foro casi no tiene actividad.

Saludos


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Es correcto menos estadísticas, teoría y cuestiones técnicas, una 27.5 y a rodar. 

Yo voy por una rígida 27.5 

Saludos a este viejo y olvidado foro.:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado Rocky , 

Si te vas a armar una rígida económica vete por una 29 aunque ....también en la actualidad puedes conseguir una muy buena rígida 26 a precio muy barato.

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Havinfun (Mar 18, 2015)

Hola,

Español no es mi idioma materna, pero puedo leerla y escribirla un poco. Para mi es tan interesante leer la misma discusión en English y en Español, porque este tema es popular en el foro en English. Tengo una bici de cada tamaño, y cada tamaño funciona muy buena en su sitio. Mi 26 es mi AM (no se se dice todo montaña or que), mi 27.5 es mi DH (no se se dice cuesta abajo o que), y mi 29er es mi XC (otra vez... ). Me encanta todas. 

También, estoy feliz cuando hay personas escribiendo de MTBing en varias paises, como la semana pasada en Bangledesh y Israel. Gracias a todos y saludos.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*Rígida aguanta!*



the last biker said:


> Estimado Rocky ,
> 
> Si te vas a armar una rígida económica vete por una 29 aunque ....también en la actualidad puedes conseguir una muy buena rígida 26 a precio muy barato.
> 
> ...


Apuesto a una 27.5, algo intermedio y que considero se ajusta a mi manejo y técnica, para montaña se me antoja una Transition TransAM, es hermosa y costeable para mi, una doble suspensión es mucho dinero para lo que voy a usar los domingos.

Como has dicho atinadamente, hay que saber lo que uno quiere y para que y lo demás es presunción.

Saludos TLB!


----------

